# HSBC On-line acess



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Has anyone else had problems accessing HSBC On-line banking in the last two days?

I had a problem yesterday morning but got in in the afternoon.

Today I have not been able to access at all. Nor can I open their main UK page.

I get the following message

'Error 500: javax.servlet.ServletException: Filter [HSBC Filter]: filter is unavailable'

Geoff.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

UPDATE

I accessed my account this afternoon on the 3rd attempt since I posted OP, so obviously it is not a problem at my end - inless with ISP.

However, I am still interested in replies.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I get nervous if I've problems with online banking. Have you checked that the URL is exactly as it should be? 

I'm not an HSBC client so can't help you there.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I get nervous if I've problems with online banking. Have you checked that the URL is exactly as it should be?
> 
> I'm not an HSBC client so can't help you there.


I take your point, but URL seemed OK and I got in again later and there was a payment in the amount I expected, so unless HSBC system had been compromised it was a genuine link.

However I contacted HSBC helpline, on their advice tried Google, immediate access. She suggesting clearing Firefox History. That worked, but I have never done that in 6 years - maybe they are trying to save on server memory but have not told anyone.

Being long-distance and moving money through various countries I want to rely on on-line - is the phone any more secure?

Geoff


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

They've recently updated their online banking, I access using the iPhone app rather than going via their website but have had to accept a couple of app updates recently. That could explain you needing to clear your cache


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Geoff, just checked my account (from France) straight in as usual IE11.

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> They've recently updated their online banking, I access using the iPhone app rather than going via their website but have had to accept a couple of app updates recently. That could explain you needing to clear your cache


Kay I clear cache by running CC Cleaner about every 2-3 weeks.

I do not have the App - just use laptop via HSBC Online Banking

I suspect that there is something going on that they are not admitting to, although they did say they had had a problem on Tuesday. But it may have been a problem with Firefox.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Geoff I now have problems accessing Barclays and have to go via Internet Explorer as it has recently decided not to like AOL.
I sometimes have the same problem with Nat West when AOL updates and then NW won't allow me access. Again it's OK via IE.

It seems the banks and browsers get out of sync now and again and access is difficult until they all start singing from the same hymsheet.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Geoff I now have problems accessing Barclays and have to go via Internet Explorer as it has recently decided not to like AOL.
> I sometimes have the same problem with Nat West when AOL updates and then NW won't allow me access. Again it's OK via IE.
> 
> It seems the banks and browsers get out of sync now and again and access is difficult until they all start singing from the same hymsheet.
> ...


Ray

Interestingly when I was talking to the Lady on HSBC on-line helpdesk and she said could I use another browser, she immediately suggested IE, but since I have not got it I used Chrome, which did work.

I wonder whether the the banks prefer IE and for what reason?

I expect we will not find out until one of us runs into a banking IT expert, because the banks will not tell mere mortals like customers:surprise::laugh:

On another topic, I am feeling a bit of your pain about the exchange rate, because I have a bill to pay for a year's boat storage in Greece together with builders' work on the house here (Polish Sloty tracks the €). Fortunately two man-weeks only cost about £220(even at today's rate) for good workers, and I have savings to cover it - just reduces the funds for uprating to a Concorde:laugh: Not serious - the Arto is fine for now.

Good luck with pension search - keep us informed on that thread.

Geoff


----------

